# My first Adder of 2016



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

A great way to spend an hour.
I love this species - seeing them never gets old.
Photographed exactly as found - notice it wasn't disturbed because it wasn't looking at me!


Adder (Vipera berus) by James Mintram, on Flickr


----------

